# Have I reached the limit of the MDF?



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Quick question, I have an MDF which I modded to step-less. Generally we drink medium to dark roasts which the grinder is dialed in between 1 and 2 (generally as fine as it'll go). I had recalibrated last week after cleaning. Today we received a batch lf El Salvador - El Ingenio, thank you@BlackCatCoffee. These beans look a much lighter roast that what we usually drink and we were looking forwarded to trying.

However, shots were coming through in around 15s and have no way of grinding finer. I have upped the dose to no avail. Am I right in thinking a lighter roast needs a finer grind? Have I reached the limit of the MDF? And Is it time for an upgrade?

Will a Mignon Specialita work for me or should I go straight to a Niche? Advice or recommendations welcome. I quite like the idea of single dosing.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes it's time for an upgrade! Obviously if you can - get the niche... Especially if you're trying different things.

Or a decent hand grinder (or the mignon) and keep the MDF for darker roasts. I don't like putting dark stuff through my main grinder, it's a pain to clean. Niche owners can probably feed back on whether it's a pain with the niche. I find dark roasts linger on the burrs so I need to give them a scrub.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The moment you asked this question...the answer became, yes.

It's not about limits in shot time but overall quality in the cup regarding taste. Upgrade your grinder, you won't regret it.


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks @Missy @DavecUK. I think I knew it deep down! Ha

Niche has been ordered after a bit of negotiation with my wife!

Now that there is a few months wait, what's the best way to store beans for that long, or should I use it for French press?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Gav86 French press those beans...life's too short to be without coffee...FWIW i hope your new Niche brings you much joy 😀


----------

